# Videos: Uploads bis 500 MB möglich



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
seit vergangener Woche können Videos bis zu 500 MB Größe hochgeladen werden. 

videos.mtb-news.de

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## sxer66 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

kann es sein das der upload zz nicht richtig funktioniert?
mein video ist total verpixelt.
nimmt auch nur videos an die nicht grösser sind als 100mb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMicro (28. November 2009)

Servus Thomas,

auf der Startseite des Videoalbums lassen sich die neuen Videos nach dem Datum des hochladens sortieren (alle Videos anzeigen von heute/gestern). Leider werden bei Verwendung dieser Option nur Videos angezeigt, die nicht in HD hochgeladen wurden. Die Videos in HD fallen somit unter den Tisch. Oder ist das nur bei mir so?

Danke für Deine Aufmerksamkeit 

Gruss Chris


----------



## MaW:) (28. November 2009)

Bei mir ist das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Thomas (29. November 2009)

ist behoben

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MaW:) (29. November 2009)

Thomas kanns Du uns mal sagen was die maximal mögliche Auflösung ist...es gibt schon ein Vid das mit 1280x1024(laut Videoinfo) hochgeladen wurde>http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3620


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

1280 pixel breite ist derzeit das limit - die Höhe wird entsprechend skaliert


----------



## Facom (14. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank, dass Videos bis 500mb hochgeladen werden können (und sogar in HD)! 

Was ich aber noch schön fände wäre, dass wenn man sich ein Video anschaut und auf lautlos stellt, das "Lautlos Symbol" in der Mitte des Videos irgendwann verschwinden würde


----------



## Thomas (15. Dezember 2009)

Halo Facom,
kannst du bitte einen Screenshot machen, ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen

danke
Thomas


----------



## Facom (15. Dezember 2009)




----------



## infinitetrails.de (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi Thomas, wo finde ich denn den versteckten 1GIG Upload Button?   Grüße Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (16. Dezember 2009)

So,
hier seht ihr jetzt alle Videos der Woche

http://videos.mtb-news.de/vdw

Die VdW erkennt ihr im Videoalbum auch an diesem Symbol:





 - wenn ihr darauf klickt kommt ihr automatisch zu allen Videos der Woche


----------



## infinitetrails.de (16. Dezember 2009)

Der Orden ist super...


----------



## MaW:) (16. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Orden ist doch mal was


----------



## Thomas (16. Dezember 2009)

@Facom ok, verstanden, ich schau mal nach ob sich das ändern lässt


----------



## TZR (16. Dezember 2009)

Komisch, dass das Problem sonst keiner zu haben scheint. Bei mir stockt die HD-Wiedergabe in regelmäßgen Abständen, auch wenn das Video schon viel weiter geladen ist als bis zur aktuellen Wiedergabe. Das ganze sowohl in Firefox als auch IE.
Arbeitsspeicher sind 2 GB. Sind die 128 MB der Grafikkarte schon zu wenig, um Filmchen in 720 x 576 wiederzugeben? Oder woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Vorabinfo zu den Videos: Wir haben vergangene Woche einen neuen Server bestellt, damit die hochgeladenen Videos zukünftig noch schneller konvertiert werden können! An der Software haben wir auch nochmal gefeilt


 das konvertieren ist rund 6x schneller als bisher
es gibt bei längeren Videos keinen Ton/Bild-Versatz mehr
mit dem iPhone kann man sich die Videos in Zukunft auch direkt ansehen (Screenshot - nach antippen läuft das videos im Fullscreenplayer ab)
 Ich hoffe wir schaffen den Umzug noch dieses Jahr, damit ihr die neuen Funktionen nutzen könnt - bisher haben wir es nur in der Testumgebung auf dem neuen Server.
Eine weitere, überaus praktische Funktion, ist auch noch in Vorbereitung, da kann ich euch aber noch nicht verraten, wann sie starten wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Dezember 2009)

Super Thomas Ist schon wirklich genial, was ihr aus dem Videobereich gemacht habt. Danke!


----------



## Snowtiger (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Thomas, ich hab seit heute das Problem:


schon 5mal versucht hochzuladen, auch schon anderen Codec Probiert, doch leider keinen Erfolg!

EDIT:

Lag an der Fehlenden Tonsupr!

[email protected]


----------



## rostigerNagel (4. Januar 2010)

Hi versuche seit gestern ein HD Video hoch zu laden, geht auch alles,Läd 100% hoch wird nur nicht verarbeitet, und in der E-mail steht das das Format falsch ist!
Die Datei ist aber im H.264 Format/ 1920x1080 /256MB
wo ist der Fehler?
und bei Vimeo gehts:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8520501"]first time on HD Cam on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (5. Januar 2010)

Mit welchem Account hast du das Video hochgeladen?

leite bitte mal die email weiter an [email protected], ich werde dir per Mail weiterhelfen


----------



## jojo2 (12. Januar 2010)

hi thomas
ich hab mal ne frage:
kann ich das standbild, das für die videoanzeige 
verwendet wird, selbst auswählen bzw. verändern?

manchmal passen die bilder, mit denen das video angezeigt wird, 
ja ganz gut aber manchmal eben auch nich so gut.

konkret (damit du vielleicht verstehst, was ich meine):

ich hatte die tage einen clip für mein benutzerprofil hochgeladen
der heißt "ein tag im mai". angezeigt wird der aber mit einer winterlandschaft.
gut, kommt auch im clip vor, aber passt jezz nich so ganz zum titel.
ich würde gerne ein anderes bild dort hinmachen wollen - ginge das?


----------



## Thomas (14. Januar 2010)

Jojo2: 
aktuell nicht, steht aber auch auf unserer Wunschliste.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jojo2 (14. Januar 2010)

ah prima
ihr seid schon gut


----------



## Thomas (23. Februar 2010)

Bisher gab es keine Möglichkeit von eingebetteten Videos auf die Seite des Videos im Videoalbum zu kommen. Auf extern eingebetteten Videos wird jetzt neu ein kleines, halbtransparentes Logo eingeblendet (s. Screenshot unten) - ein Klick auf das Logo bringt dich jetzt auf die Seite des Videos, wo du auch kommentieren kannst etc...

Im Videoalbum selbst ist kein Logo drüber, da bist du ja bereits auf der passenden Seite 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rostigerNagel (24. Februar 2010)

wollte mal fragen warum bei mir nur der Link vom Video erscheint und kein Vorschaubild?
ist auch erst seit kurzem so und auch nur bei IBC Videos wenn ich welche von Vimeo einbette gehts!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4797 von IBC



von Vimeo:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9602704?hd=1"]one man show 4 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen warum bei mir nur der Link vom Video erscheint und kein Vorschaubild?
> ist auch erst seit kurzem so und auch nur bei IBC Videos wenn ich welche von Vimeo einbette gehts!
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4797 von IBC
> 
> ...



ja genau,
ich hätt´s demnächst auch noch gefragt, ist nämlich bei mir genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2010)

Stell nicht den Link ein sondern den Code der unter dem Video angezeigt wird:


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2010)

danke!
"code einblende" musste ich erst mal drauf kommen...


----------



## Thomas (17. März 2010)

Einige von Euch hatten Probleme mit dem (fehlendem) Sound bei den Videos - das sollte der Vergangenheit angehören - wir haben gestern den Player aktualisiert,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## infinitetrails.de (18. März 2010)

Super... Läuft wieder, dachte schon ich hätte es ein für allemal verhunzt. Jetzt noch ein Vorschaubild selber hochladen können...


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. März 2010)

Jau, dass nit dem Vorschaubild wäre noch das Sahnetüpfchen oben drauf, aber ist schon genial was aus dem Videobereich geworden ist
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. März 2010)

Kann mich Jens und flowzero nur anschliessen...Vorschaubild wählbar wäre wirklich deluxe...aber auch so...eine echte Bereicherung für das Forum. Daumen hoch


----------



## Thomas (20. März 2010)

Hi,

danke für das Feedback.

Also, ein neues Feature ist in Vorbereitung und schon zu 2/3 fertig, ich hoffe wir können es kommende Woche starten. Es wird euch sicher allen gefallen 

Wegen der Vorschaubildchen - wir sind noch am überlegen ob wir da
- bewegte nehmen (wie hier - einfach mit der Maus über ein Video gehen - http://www.pinkbike.com/video/vodlist/ ) 
- oder ob wir x Bildchen zufällig als Auswahl generieren, aus der du dann das passende auswählst....

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. März 2010)

Na da bin ich aber mal auf das Feature gespannt  . Neugier comes up ;-)

Bezüglich der Vorschaubildchen wäre ich persönlich für die letztere Variante.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (20. März 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> - oder ob wir x Bildchen zufällig als Auswahl generieren, aus der du dann das passende auswählst....
> 
> Meinungen dazu?



Das würde ich auch favorisieren, allerdings habe ich bei Vimeo die Erfahrung gemacht, dass oft nur nichtssagende Bilder erstellt werden. Ein "Custom" Bild zusätzlich selber hochladen zu können wäre genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2010)

jo, das wäre hilfreich: 
zuffällig genreierte zur auswahl + der möglichkeit 
(ähnlich vimeo zumindest für einen bestimmten zeitraum)
ein bild selbst auswählen zu können.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. März 2010)

Also ich würde mich da Flowzero anschliessen, da jeder wohl eine gewisse Vorstellung von seinem Vorschaubild hat, wenn er daran denkt. Obwohl auch jede andere Variante nicht schlecht wäreHauptsache kein Schwarzbild Generell kann man wieder nur einfach "Danke" sagen für eure Bemühungen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## jojo2 (4. April 2010)

tag thomas.
vor ein paar tagen habe ich ein längeres, stark komprimiertes video hochgeladen,
das dann bei der konvertierung auf ib-tv noch mal zusätzlich an 
bildqualtiät verloren hatte. 
ich hab nur wenig erfahrung mit rendering und so. 
was mir geholfen hätte, wäre die möglichkeit gewesen, an irgendeiner stelle bei ibc-tv mal auszuprobieren wie die qualität des videos aussieht, wenn es hier hochgeladen und nochmals konvertiert wird - ohne, dass das video gleich öffentlich wird.

also sozusagen, die möglichkeit zu einem probelauf oder auch zu mehreren probeläufen. macht das sinn? gibt´s das vielleicht bereits?


----------



## Thomas (7. April 2010)

du kannst dir Handbrake installieren, das nutzen wir auch auf dem Server. Wenn du da das Regular-Profil nutzt siehst du ungefähr wie es später bei uns aussehen wird.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> du kannst dir Handbrake installieren, das nutzen wir auch auf dem Server. Wenn du da das Regular-Profil nutzt siehst du ungefähr wie es später bei uns aussehen wird.
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



danke


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (8. Mai 2010)

Mir is noch was aufgefallen bei den Videos:

Man kann die Videos nicht nach den meisten "gefällt mir" sortieren. (oder hab ich den Link übersehen?)
(also kann man auch nicht die alten Videos der Woche wiederfinden oder so.)
Könntet ihr die Funktion noch hinzufügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (8. Mai 2010)

Videos der Woche sind sogar auf der Startseite verlinkt: http://videos.mtb-news.de/vdw/index


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (8. Mai 2010)

Oh ich hatte noch gar nicht bis unter die "neusten Kommentare" gescrollt 
- ich dachte da kommt nix mehr wichtiges 

Aber nach "mag ichs" sortieren können wäre trotzdem praktisch.
Diese Woche zum Beispiel sind einige gute Videos am Start, die schon einige Mag-Ichs haben 
- die können ja nicht alle VdW werden -> wenn man die später wieder finden will müsste man danach sortieren können.


----------



## 08-15 (12. August 2010)

hallo 
ist das Thema "Vorschaubilder definieren" eigentlich gelöst?
Ich finde über die SuFu nix.. und mein Vorschaubild ist per Zufall gewählt natürlich schrott 

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## Marcus (12. August 2010)

08-15 schrieb:


> hallo
> ist das Thema "Vorschaubilder definieren" eigentlich gelöst?
> Ich finde über die SuFu nix.. und mein Vorschaubild ist per Zufall gewählt natürlich schrott



Das Thema ist geloest, es muss nur noch umgesetzt werden. Es wird gerade daran gearbeitet.


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2010)

guten tag herr rik,
sach ma:
werden beim (video-) klickzähler nicht alle klicks mitgezählt?
denn:
manchmal gibt es zu einem video schon 2-3 kommentare und unter 
"klicks" steht dann "0".
wird dennoch im weiteren verlauf korrekt gezählt?


----------



## Marcus (15. August 2010)

Ja.

Der Klickzaehler zaehlt nicht die "Klicks", also wie oft die Seite des Videos abgerufen wurde, sondern die tatsaechliche Zahl, wie oft ein Video angeschaut wurde. Der Zaehler wird ca. einmal pro Stunde aktualisiert.


----------



## jojo2 (19. August 2010)

die änderung scheint sich gut zu machen.
es gibt keine neuen ausreisser mit 50tsd klicks
und
es wird wohl nicht mitgezählt, wenn das video aufgerufen wird,
nur um sich die neuesten kommentare unter dem video anzuschauen.
die angezeigte zahl der klicks ist nun deutlich geringer, aber wohl auch realistischer.
wieder mal fein gemacht.

(fehlen nur noch die frei wählbaren thumbnails oder wie die dinger heißen,
aber ihr arbeitet ja dran...)


----------



## fatz (22. August 2010)

ich versuch grad mit firefox 3.5.11 unter linux (debian squeeze) ein video hochzuladen. jedesmal wenn
ich den hochladen button druecke haengt sich der browser auf und tut nichts mehr. hat das noch jemand?


----------



## Radde (23. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich versuch grad mit firefox 3.5.11 unter linux (debian squeeze) ein video hochzuladen. jedesmal wenn
> ich den hochladen button druecke haengt sich der browser auf und tut nichts mehr. hat das noch jemand?





Jop... aber opensuse! Der Browser reagiert dann nicht mehr bis das Video hochgeladen ist. Liegt glaub am Flashplugin, aber ich bin zu faul was dagegen zu tun, da mein internet so langsam ist, dass ich beim uploaden sowieso nichts machen kann.


----------



## fatz (23. August 2010)

ah ok. so lang hab ich nicht gewartet. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischka_the_reb (26. August 2010)

wie kann ich youtube clips einbinden... so das nicht nur der Code oder Link da steht???

ride on Mischka


----------



## Eike. (26. August 2010)

Steht nur eine halbe Seite weiter unten:



Eike. schrieb:


> Dann machs halt "zu Fuß", soviel Arbeit macht der Code nun auch nicht. Zur Erinnerung, so muss das aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pommes5 (9. September 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich - wie bei den *Fotos* - ein Archiv der *Videos* der Woche? Konnte bisher nichts finden.

edit: gefunden: http://videos.mtb-news.de/vdw/index
könnte halt noch etwas prominenter verlinkt werden als nur unter dem Stern beim aktuellen Video der Woche


----------



## Makke (14. September 2010)

mal ne Frage ... ich habe einen Cip mit einer Länge von knap über 3 Minuten und einer Größe von 32MB ... Das Format ist .wmv, nach dem Upload ist der Clip nur noch 2-4sec lang ... gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## Radde (27. September 2010)

@Videoadmins oder wen auch immer: Mal ne kleine Anregung: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9191#comment-57920


----------



## Thomas (27. September 2010)

Radde: danke, klasse idee!


----------



## Radde (2. November 2010)

ebenfalls thx fürs Umsetzen!


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. November 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> ebenfalls thx fürs Umsetzen!



Von mir ebenfalls Danke


----------



## Thomas (2. November 2010)

DANKE 

ok, fall es jemand verpasst haben sollte:
Neu auf der Video und Fotos-Startseite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2010)

keine sorge, das hat keiner verpasst.
gut umgesetzte ideen bleiben nicht lange verborgen,
sondern werden genutzt


----------



## Radde (24. Dezember 2010)

@Videoadmins (wer auch immer... dem Thomas kann ich ja anscheinend keine PN schreiben) 

Wär es eigentlich möglich die Wahl zum VdW zu verweigern?

Mein "Ladycycles"-Video ist nämlich gerade hart auf Kurs, dabei wär mir das eigentlich garnicht so recht. Einerseits hätt ich natürlich nix gegen die zusätzlichen Views, andererseits denk ich, dass die daraus resultierende Diskussion die Message des Videos zerstört, denn mittlerweile gibts 2-3 Konkurenten die den Titel eher verdient hätten.

Frohe Weihnacht und das ganze Zeugs!


----------



## liquidnight (25. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich versuch grad mit firefox 3.5.11 unter linux (debian squeeze) ein video hochzuladen. jedesmal wenn
> ich den hochladen button druecke haengt sich der browser auf und tut nichts mehr. hat das noch jemand?



ja, tritt bei mir auch auf: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
www-client/firefox-3.6.13
www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2-r1
www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0

Starte zum hochladen einen zweiten firefox mit -noremote -ProfileManager


----------



## Radde (25. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt der upload läuft im Hintergrund weiter. Seit dem ich opensuse 11.3 geupdatet hab läufts. ^^


----------



## Highsider (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub die Oberleitungen vom Videoserver sind vereist ;D jedenfalls kann man nichts gucken.
edit: geht wieder


----------



## rostigerNagel (2. Januar 2011)

bei mir gehen auch keine Videos mehr,leitet mich immer auf die Startseite vom IBC!
was denn da los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (2. Januar 2011)

habe dasselbe Problem... Schon auf 2 PCs ausprobiert, Videos gehen nicht mehr!?
bitte helfen


----------



## jojo2 (2. Januar 2011)

hmm
bei mir tut´s
außer natürlich das vom drakush
aber der geht ja nochmal ran


----------



## mountainmaxx (4. Januar 2011)

wow echt toll dass das jetzt geht

sehr gut


----------



## Facom (7. Januar 2011)

Liegt's nur an mir oder haben die Videos jetzt wirklich keine Timeline mehr? Oft nützlich, wenn man anderen über eine bestimmte Stelle im Video berichten möchte und einfach die Zeit sagt, wo es geschieht 
Ach und der Puffer-Balken hat fast die selbe Farbe wie der Balken der aktuellen Position, auch bisl blöde


----------



## liquidnight (8. Januar 2011)

Facom schrieb:


> Liegt's nur an mir oder haben die Videos jetzt wirklich keine Timeline mehr?


  ack, die vermisse ich nun auch


----------



## Noklos (16. Januar 2011)

Habe nochmal eine andere Frage. Passt zwar nicht ganz, weiß aber nicht wohin damit...
Wieso bekommt mein video zum beispiel keine klicks mehr, obwohl es schon kommentare hat?
Würde das gerne mal wissen...


----------



## jojo2 (16. Januar 2011)

auf der seite vorher hatte ich die frage ähnlich gestellt.
das war riks antwort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7458765&postcount=48

also wart einfach nur noch ein bißchen


----------



## SlipKoRn (19. Januar 2011)

Hey

habe hier ein kleines Problem.

Habe vor einigen Stunden ein neues Video hochgeladen. Die Bildqualität war recht gut. Eben hab ich das Video nochmal angeschaut und musste feststellen das die Qualität sich massiv verschlechtert hat. 

Wie und warum ist das bitte möglich? Ist mir bei vorherigen Videos von mir auch schon aufgefallen.

Radde kann das bestätigen. Er hatte auch den vorher nachher Vergleich bei dem neuen Video.


Was mir eben noch aufgefallen ist, das in normaler Auflösung das Video ca 15 Sekunden brauch um zu Buffern und im HD-Auflösung nur 2. Eig müsste es anders herum sein.


----------



## Radde (31. Dezember 2011)

Hiho! 

Was geht (oder geht nicht) denn gerade im Videoalbum ab? Ist der Konvertierungsserver hin? 

Ich hab gehofft ich könnt mein Outtake-film-dings dieses Jahr noch abschließen ...

Gude Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2011)

ach, dann war das gar kein problem in meiner leitung?
aber radde
du liegst jetzt auf der couch mit deinem bein,
thomas und rik und all  die andern guten,
werden gerade feiern...


dir auch ´n guten rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (31. Dezember 2011)

Nene rumliegen ist heut nicht, ich bin momentan nicht der schnellste und mobilste aber vom Sylvester besäu... Party lass ich mich abhalten


----------



## metalfreak (31. Dezember 2011)

Dann ma PROST!!!


----------



## jojo2 (31. Dezember 2011)

meins steht nun auch in der warteschlange 
die geht wahrscheinlich schon bis meppen
und das sind von hier ca. 45 km - boah
irgendwann werden die dann alle 
in order of appearance
konvertiert
da qualmt dann der rechner nochmal
hehe


so! 
genug für dieses jahr
prost!


----------



## metalfreak (1. Januar 2012)

Ein kleines Statement seitens der Admins wäre super


----------



## Thomas (3. Januar 2012)

Sollte eigentlich alles laufen, wenn, dann gab es nur einen kurzen Hänger,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## metalfreak (3. Januar 2012)

Ja mittlerweile geht wieder alles reibungslos. Aber um den 31. rum ging nichts


----------



## Radde (3. Januar 2012)

Falls es zu rekonstruieren hilft: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18301 das war das erste video, welches nicht konvertiert wurde. (29.12. 22:48 hochgeladen) Wann es genau wieder los ging weiss ich nicht, muss aber am 1. gewesen sein. 
Auch hab ich  ein paar konvertierungsfehler gefunden, die aber nicht so tragisch sind.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18334 0:07 und 12:58 sind so nicht original


----------



## Radde (9. Januar 2012)

anscheinend wiederholt sich das Problem grad.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Januar 2012)

Meins wurde gestern auch nicht hochgeladen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (10. Januar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> anscheinend wiederholt sich das Problem grad.



bekommt ihr eine Fehlermeldung oder was genau passiert da?


----------



## metalfreak (10. Januar 2012)

Jetzt scheint es wieder zu gehen.

Die Videos brauchten ewig zum konvertieren. Unüblich lange


----------



## Radde (10. Januar 2012)

nein anscheinend macht der Rechner der für das Konvertieren zuständig ist kaffepause.. es passiert dann einfach nichts, stundenlanges konvertieren, dieses mal wars von ca 19 uhr bis irgendwann heute morgen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Januar 2012)

Genau, dass konvertieren dauerte unendlich lange und irgendwann habe ich es wieder gelöscht und versuche es halt jetzt nochmal neu


----------



## derKameraKaspar (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem auch schon öfter! Video läd stundenlang und wenn es bei 100% ist, passiert nichts mehr und man wird nicht auf die Seite weitergeleitet, auf der man den Titel usw eingeben kann.
Kann dass auch am Format liegen? mov. mit h.264 kovertiert geht grundsätzlich nicht?!
Gruß, Kaspar


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2012)

ich pack´s mal in diesen thread hier rein:

klasse, dass ihr immer noch an der verbesserung im ibc.tv arbeitet!
nu gibt´s die vorschläge im videofenster (zufallsauswahl?) und die replaymöglichkeit

könntet ihr...
vielleicht auch noch die "gefällt mir" -funktion bei im forum eingebetteten ibc.tv-videos 
in das videofenster einbinden?
dann wär ich wieder mal zufrieden.


bis auf weiteres...
cu
das jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buehue (4. Februar 2012)

jeht schon wieder nicht ? seit gestern abend ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Februar 2012)

Wieder mal ein kleines Problem beim upload. Gestern abend normal geladen, aber bei der Konvertierung tat sich nichts mehr Probiere es heute abend wieder
Gruß Jens!


----------



## jojo2 (15. Februar 2012)

ach so
darum dauert das bei meinem auch noch
ging sonst schneller


----------



## youngtalentt (16. Februar 2012)

bei mir dauert des auch immer soooo lange , des wegen geb ich es oft auf , als was soll man es am besten rendern ?


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2012)

hi
so funktioniert es ganz gut
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=videos


----------



## fknobel (5. März 2012)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> Hi versuche seit gestern ein HD Video hoch zu laden, geht auch alles,Läd 100% hoch wird nur nicht verarbeitet, und in der E-mail steht das das Format falsch ist!
> Die Datei ist aber im H.264 Format/ 1920x1080 /256MB
> wo ist der Fehler?
> und bei Vimeo gehts:
> first time on HD Cam on Vimeo



Hallo,

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch (wohl nur bei 720P auflösung), gibt es da inzwischen eine Lösung bzw. erklärung für?

Danke und Gruß

Florian


----------



## k9ks (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wollte gerade ein Video Hochladen, das funktioniert aber nicht weil ich kein Quellenpfad angeben kann... 

sieht auch ziemlich kommisch aus die Seite.


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juni 2012)

musste vielleicht noch mal probieren.
hab´s grad  angeguckt und
krieg die auswahlmöglichkeit angezeigt


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juni 2012)

jetzt nutz ich den thread hier noch einmal für zwei wünsche:

- ich hätte gerne ein "gefällt-mir"-button, der auch dann gedrückt werden kann, wenn ibc.tv-videos hier im forum eingebettet sind

und

- ich hätte gerne die möglichkeit, die beschreibung unter einem video
bereits einzufügen noch während das video hochgeladen wird (titeleingabe ebenfalls bereits beim hochladen).

das wäre cool 
jojo


----------



## Thomas (5. Juli 2012)

1. hm, hätten wir auch gerne 

2. werden wir einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. August 2012)

guten tag

gibt es gerade wieder probleme mit der technik im ibc.tv?
das letzte vid ist von gestern
und mein aktuelles vid seit über einer stunde beim konvertieren


----------



## FreerideDD (4. August 2012)

sieht wohl so aus


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2012)

Gestern Abend hats bei mir trotz "nur" 409MB und .MP4 nicht geklappt.
Email kam mit Hinweis auf ungültigem Dateityp!?


----------



## FreerideDD (7. August 2012)

hat ich auch schon, musste dann in mp4 mit h264 container umwandeln dann gings


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. August 2012)

ich habe irgendwie probleme damit, ein titelbild für videos hochzuladen. es wird ein fehlercode 700 ausgegeben. bild war jpeg, alle möglichen auflösungen habe ich ausprobiert.

verbesserungswürdig finde ich, dass wenn ich ein video in 16:9 im vollbildmodus auf einem 3:4 monitor anschaue, die seitenränder abgeschnitten werden. mit einem 16:9 monitor ist alles ok. ich bilde mir ein, dass das letzte woche noch nicht der fall war.


----------



## monkey10 (11. August 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich habe irgendwie probleme damit, ein titelbild für videos hochzuladen. es wird ein fehlercode 700 ausgegeben. bild war jpeg, alle möglichen auflösungen habe ich ausprobiert...



bei mir das gleiche problem seit ca 1 woche


----------



## Thomas (14. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> - ich hätte gerne die möglichkeit, die beschreibung unter einem video
> bereits einzufügen noch während das video hochgeladen wird (titeleingabe ebenfalls bereits beim hochladen).


ist eingebaut


----------



## Thomas (14. August 2012)

Das mit dem Titelbild sehen wir uns an, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> ist eingebaut



ach 
ihr seid einfach gut
die funktion nutz ich dann bei meinem nächsten videobeschreibungsroman
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (14. August 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ach
> ihr seid einfach gut



Dem schließe ich mich an und wirklich klasse, was ihr in der letzten Zeit alles auf die Beine gestellt habt

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rigger (15. August 2012)

Die neuen funktionen sind nicht schlecht! 

Nur mein Vid was ich grade hochgeladen hab wurde von 16:9 mit Balken an den Seiten (war in 4:3 aufgenommen) in reines 16:9 ohne seitenbalken umgewandelt nun fehlt unten und oben die hälfte. 

Bei meinen anderen vids auch sehe ich grade....


----------



## Thomas (17. August 2012)

@rigger: 

dein video ist richtig encodiert, ohne rand:

http://videos-static-2.mtb-news.de/videos/6/6/8/9/_/video/OtzesCrashmp4.m4v

der Rand ist derzeit ein Einstellungsfehler im Player, das fixen wir in kürze

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rigger (17. August 2012)




----------



## Thomas (17. August 2012)

Passt es jetzt?


----------



## Thomas (17. August 2012)

Man kann bei Uploads jetzt einen Haken setzen für *Full HD!*

Neben SD und HD (720P) wird dann (sofern das Quellmaterial ausreicht) auch eine Full HD Version erzeugt. 

Anschauen kann man diese dann natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (17. August 2012)

Ach ja, im HD-Player gibt es jetzt auch HD-Vorschaubilder (für neu hochgeladene Videos).


----------



## FreerideDD (18. August 2012)

ihr seid der Hmmer rspekt vor eurer Arbeit wie ihr euch da rein hängt das wir was zum glotzen haben ! denkt dabei bitte aber noch ein euer privatleben  

danke !


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. August 2012)

Hey kann es sein das der Upload im Moment nicht richtig funktioniert?
Hab gestern abend und auch heute Morgen schon versucht was hochzuladen...max. 40kb/s und bei etwas mehr als 60% fängt er auch einmal von vorne an
Von zwei Rechnern aus gemacht, immer das selbe...


----------



## Marcus (20. August 2012)

Hm, es werden heute eine Menge Videos problemlos hochgeladen, sieht also so aus, als ob es durchaus funktioniert. Die Bandbreite beim Upload wird von uns nicht gedrosselt, du solltest mit bis zu 100 MBit/s hochladen können, sofern dein Anschluss das schafft.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (3. September 2012)

ALOHA!
Die Full HD Videos werden nur auf der Startseite angezeigt, wenn man auf "alle Videos zeigen" klickt, sieht man sie nicht 

Greez freedolin


----------



## Marcus (3. September 2012)

Schaue ich mir morgen an!


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2012)

ich bekomme leider nur noch diese Meldung wenn ich mir die IBC Videos an schauen mag.



> The video could not be loaded, either because the server or network failed or because the format is not supported: http://videos-static.mtb-news.de/videos/1/7/9/2/3/_/video/Brfeldenginmp4.m4v


----------



## Marcus (9. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich bekomme leider nur noch diese Meldung wenn ich mir die IBC Videos an schauen mag.



Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren!


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> alex m. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab schon wieder ein problem mit dem hochladen des titelbildes. diesmal aber nicht der oben genannte fehlercode, sondern folgendes:



> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/upload_preview/23634



erscheint nachdem ich das bild ausgewählt habe und auf "hochladen" klicke. resultat eine leeres tab am browser und kein titelbild beim neuerlichen laden meiner seite.

interssanterweise nur beim letzten (gerade eben) hochgeladenen vid. habe probehalber bei einem älteren film ein neues titelbild geladen, da funktionierts


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2012)

> *Zugriff verweigert*
> 
> Du kannst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, weil du nicht die entsprechende Berechtigung besitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (12. September 2012)

4mate schrieb:


>



wo bekommst du das?


----------



## 4mate (12. September 2012)

Wenn ich auf den Link von monkey10 klicke http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/upload_preview/23634


----------



## Thomas (12. September 2012)

Macht ja auch Sinn, du sollst ja nicht für sein Video ein Vorschaubild hochladen können ^^??


----------



## monkey10 (12. September 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> Macht ja auch Sinn, du sollst ja nicht für sein Video ein Vorschaubild hochladen können ^^??



ist schon okay, dass kein fremder user meine vorschaubilder ändern kann. aber leider funktioniert bei mir noch immer nicht. 

auf meiner seite wird dann teilweise nicht einmal das bild des automatisch generierten vorschaubildes angezeigt. ein screenshot (siehe rote pfeile):







ich würde gerne folgendes titelbild zu meinen video "ALPENSCHNITZEL" hochladen:






von mir aus kann das auch gern ein admin machen


----------



## guru39 (13. September 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren!



Jep!

Danke Rik


----------



## Xah88 (29. September 2012)

Meine Uploads werden sofort mit io-error abgebrochen ?! Jemand eine Iee, woran das liegt ?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (2. Oktober 2012)

Aloha!
Wieso werden meine Videos mit 1280 zu 960 seit kurzem beim Hochladen auf 960 mal 720 verkleinert?
Mach ich irgendwas falsch?
Greez


----------



## Marcus (3. Oktober 2012)

Videos werden im HD-Modus auf eine maximale Höhe von 720 Pixeln gerechnet (720p). Ist das Video höher kannst du beim Upload das "FullHD"-Kästchen anklicken, dann kommen nach dem Konvertieren maximal 1080 Pixel in der Höhe heraus.


----------



## Marcus (3. Oktober 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Meine Uploads werden sofort mit io-error abgebrochen ?! Jemand eine Iee, woran das liegt ?



Bitte mal testweise einen anderen Browser probieren und/oder den Flash-Player aktualisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (5. Oktober 2012)

@rik: bzgl meines problem habt ihr noch immer keine stellung bezogen. falls es nicht möglich ist, diesen bug auf meiner videoseite zu beheben, muss ich es wohl akzeptieren. 

da du aber inzwischen ein paar mal in diesem thread warst, dich anderer user angenommen aber nicht über mein problem geäußert hast, fühle ich mich ein bißchen ignoriert . immerhin ist es inzwischen schon 1 monat her, seit ich darüber berichtet habe...


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

tag
alles gut so weit,
außer, dass ich bei einem meiner videos das vorschaubild nicht ändern kann
ich hätte nicht die berechtigung dazu
das ist doch blöd - oder?
als hätte ausgerechnet ich nicht die berechtigung dazu...

ja und dann:
ich würde gerne darüber informiert werden, wenn  bestimmte ibc-user wieder ein video hochgeladen haben
müsste doch gehen - oder?
danke schon mal
der jojo


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

jetzt musste ich das video auch noch löschen und lad es grad wieder neu hoch,
weil beim ersten hochladen einfach 10 sekunden vom original abgeschnitten wurden
das geht ja gar nicht
dass war der abspann, da standen die musiktitel und der künstler drin

so. ein zweites mal hochgeladen - der abspann ist jetzt drin
aber die berechtigung habe ich immer noch nicht


----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2012)

nachtrag
von firefox auf google chrome gewechselt
berechtigungen waren wieder da

gab´s hier bestimmt schon mal zu lesen
sorry also dafür


----------



## Snap4x (25. Dezember 2012)

Samma, warum kann ich meine "alten" Favoriten nicht anschauen?
Sehe nur die 12 letzten...


----------



## MM.Productions (26. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir auch so, ich kann nur die die ich als letztes geliked habe ansehen und die alten von ano duwak nicht! noch nicht mal unten die seiten gibt es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Januar 2013)

Wo kann man denn eigentlich einsehen, wer Videos geliked hat?
Gibt es die Option nicht oder ist die einfach zu gut vesteckt?


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2013)




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Januar 2013)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2013)

Es ist ein Screenshot, kein Link.
Aber hier der Link zum Schuss:

http://www.abload.de/img/anzahlderlikesvideoibhmzma.png


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2013)

ferkelmann fragt, ob man sehen kann wer geliked hat
nicht wieviele

rik
hatte an anderer stelle geschrieben, dass das noch kommt
ich hab´s aber auch noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Es ist ein Screenshot, kein Link.
> Aber hier der Link zum Schuss:
> 
> [URL="http://www.abload.de/img/anzahlderlikesvideoibhmzma.png"]http://www.abload.de/img/anzahlderlikesvideoibhmzma.png[/URL]


 
Scheint die Firewall von meiner Firma zu blocken 



jojo2 schrieb:


> ... rik hatte an anderer stelle geschrieben, dass das noch kommt ich hab´s aber auch noch nicht gefunden


 
Ach so, dachte schon ich wäre zu blöd zu.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (21. Januar 2013)

> Aloha!
> Wieso werden meine Videos mit 1280 zu 960 seit kurzem beim Hochladen auf 960 mal 720 verkleinert?
> Mach ich irgendwas falsch?
> Greez





> Videos werden im HD-Modus auf eine maximale Höhe von 720 Pixeln gerechnet (720p). Ist das Video höher kannst du beim Upload das "FullHD"-Kästchen anklicken, dann kommen nach dem Konvertieren maximal 1080 Pixel in der Höhe heraus.


Auch mit Häkchen werden sie nur mit 960 zu 720 wiedergegeben, liegt das an 4:3?
Grüßle...


----------



## MM.Productions (21. Januar 2013)

jap, 4:3 ist nur in 1280x960 möglich


----------



## Schepperbeppo (21. Januar 2013)

Mein Ausgangsmaterial is 1280x960, im videoalbum wirds aber auf 960x720 runterskaliert????


----------



## Marcus (22. Januar 2013)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Mein Ausgangsmaterial is 1280x960, im videoalbum wirds aber auf 960x720 runterskaliert????



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9934865&postcount=135


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (22. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Link Rik! 
Aber wenn ich das Häkchen für hochladen in Full Hd anklicke müsste mein Video doch in 1280x960 hochgeladen werden oder?
Grüße freedolin


----------



## MM.Productions (22. Januar 2013)

normal schon  weil hochrechnen kann es die pixel ja eig. nicht da es auch 4:3 ist


----------



## Schepperbeppo (22. Januar 2013)

Zum Beispiel hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25802
Ausgangsmaterial ist ein 1280x960 Film, Häkchen auf FullHD war beim Upload angeklickt, ist schon bei mehreren Vids so gewesen, dass immer "nur" 960x720 rauskam...
Beim ändern des Vorschaubildes steht oben auch "Zugriff verweigert" und es tut sich nichts.
Ich hoff des hört sich nich nörgelig an, soll alles konstruktive Kritik sein, find das Videoalbum echt spitzäsch 
Greez


----------



## Marcus (22. Januar 2013)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25802
> Ausgangsmaterial ist ein 1280x960 Film, Häkchen auf FullHD war beim Upload angeklickt, ist schon bei mehreren Vids so gewesen, dass immer "nur" 960x720 rauskam...
> Beim ändern des Vorschaubildes steht oben auch "Zugriff verweigert" und es tut sich nichts.
> Ich hoff des hört sich nich nörgelig an, soll alles konstruktive Kritik sein, find das Videoalbum echt spitzäsch
> Greez



Danke für die Infos, ich schaue es mir morgen mal an.


----------



## Marcus (23. Januar 2013)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25802
> Ausgangsmaterial ist ein 1280x960 Film, Häkchen auf FullHD war beim Upload angeklickt, ist schon bei mehreren Vids so gewesen, dass immer "nur" 960x720 rauskam...
> Beim ändern des Vorschaubildes steht oben auch "Zugriff verweigert" und es tut sich nichts.
> Ich hoff des hört sich nich nörgelig an, soll alles konstruktive Kritik sein, find das Videoalbum echt spitzäsch
> Greez



Funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Februar 2013)

@rik
Es scheint im Moment wieder ein kleines technisches Problem aufgetaucht zu sein Ich bekomme immer Nachrichten über Bewertungen, die aber nicht angezeigt werden und so sieht es bei allen anderen auch aus Im Moment ist der Videobereich eine Nullnummer, was die Bewertungen angeht und beim Video der Woche gibt es ja ein kleines "Kopf an Kopf-Rennen"
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

@rik
leider kann man (ich zumindest) im videobereich keine veränderungen
an den eigenen kommentaren durchführen

es wird angezeigt: kommentar geändert oder so was
aber es bleibt beim alten kommentar


----------



## Marcus (18. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @rik
> leider kann man (ich zumindest) im videobereich keine veränderungen
> an den eigenen kommentaren durchführen
> 
> ...



Steht schon auf der Todo-Liste für heute


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2013)

dann ist das ja schon fast erledigt
danke für deine aufmerksamkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. Februar 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> dann ist das ja schon fast erledigt
> danke für deine aufmerksamkeit



So, geht wieder


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. März 2013)

@rik
ich kann seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr meine Vorschaubilder bei den Videos ändern! Bekomme dann immer als Nachricht, dass ich diese Berechtigung nicht besitze. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal nachschauen!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2013)

probier vorübergehend mal einen anderen browser
(firefox dürfte z.b. funktionieren)


----------



## SchrottRox (12. März 2013)

Leider geht es mit dem Feuerfuchs bei mir auch nicht


----------



## jojo2 (12. März 2013)

jo
konnt´ ich nachvollziehen
diesmal klappt´s auch damit nicht
(chrome und firefox)
sorry jens und schrottrox
habter bestimmt stundenlang probiert...


----------



## Marcus (12. März 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @rik
> ich kann seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr meine Vorschaubilder bei den Videos ändern! Bekomme dann immer als Nachricht, dass ich diese Berechtigung nicht besitze. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal nachschauen!
> Gruß Jens!



Schaue ich mir an. Bitte nächstes Mal auch gern früher Bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (12. März 2013)

Danke für die Mühe 

...übrigens, eigenes Vorschaubild vom Rechner hochladen hat gerade funktioniert.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. März 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir an. Bitte nächstes Mal auch gern früher Bescheid sagen



Danke rik und so wichtig war es mir nun auch nicht Wo ich meine ersten Videos früher hochgeladen habe, gab es ja gar nicht die Möglichkeit und ich finde euren Einsatz immer wieder klasse
Gruß Jens!


----------



## SchrottRox (4. April 2013)

Mahlzeit,

hab nur ich im Moment Probleme Videos hochzuladen?

Habe gestern Abend einen 3-Minuten Film drei Mal versucht hochzuladen, jedesmal ist der Upload komplett durchgelaufen, aber der Film nachher nicht da 
Heute Früh nochmal in kleinerer Auflösung versucht - wieder kein Erfolg 

Gibt es momentan ein generelles Problem, oder nur bei mir?

Danke und Gruß,
Al


----------



## Marcus (4. April 2013)

Also das aktuellste Video ist von heute Nachmittag - prinzipiell funktioniert das Hochladen also.


----------



## SchrottRox (4. April 2013)

O.K. Danke, dann werde ich es morgen noch mal versuchen. Vielleicht mal den IE nehmen, weil mein Feuerfux nach Neuinstallation eh gerade rumzickt


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @rik
> ich kann seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr meine Vorschaubilder bei den Videos ändern! Bekomme dann immer als Nachricht, dass ich diese Berechtigung nicht besitze. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal nachschauen!
> Gruß Jens!



Habe das gleiche Problem!

Danke schon mal


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. April 2013)

@rik
Seit ein paar Tagen hakt es wieder Die Benachrichtigungen sind irgendwie steckengeblieben bei den Videos
Gruß Jens!


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2013)

genau


----------



## jojo2 (22. April 2013)

oh ja oh je
es funktionuckelt wieder
und ein haufen benachrichtigungen platzt herein 
(zum glück war ich zuletzt nicht ganz so aktiv im videobereich)

dennoch: danke


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2013)

@rik
ich kann mein blödes vorschaubild nicht ändern
kannste mal nach gucken?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. April 2013)

Stoffel  Ist es das?


----------



## jojo2 (26. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Stoffel



wie meinen?


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. April 2013)

@jojo2
bei mir gehts auch nicht, aber es scheint halt nicht ganz so einfach zu sein. Bei mir zeigt er aber die Screenshots an und dann speicher ich den entsprechenden als Bild und lade ihn dann als einzelnes Foto hoch So klappt es dann trotzdem
Gruß Jens!


----------



## jojo2 (27. April 2013)

ah okay
dann probier ich es später mal so herum
danke


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2013)

@WilliWildsau
... hat ohne probleme funktioniert
danke


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. April 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau
> ... hat ohne probleme funktioniert
> danke



Siehste Klappt doch


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2013)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @_rik_
> ich kann mein blödes vorschaubild nicht ändern
> kannste mal nach gucken?
> danke


 @rik

Geht bei mir auch nicht. Fehlermeldung:


> *Zugriff verweigert*
> 
> Du kannst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, weil du nicht die entsprechende Berechtigung besitzt.


----------



## Thinnumor (15. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute ich habe ein Problem beim hochladen von einem Video, ich hatte es versehentlich erst nur in meinen privaten Ordner hochgeladen (wobei auch alles noch gut funkteioniert hat) aber als ich dann am selben Tag versucht habe das Video öffentlich hochzuladen hat das so lange gedauert, dass ich nach fast 2 Stunden abgebrochen habe :s morgens hatte das gleiche Video lediglich einige Minuten gebraucht aber plötzlich bekomme ich nur noch eine Übertragungsrate von 45 kbit/s angegeben egal ob ich über Wlan oder Lan-Kabel oder sonst wie ins Internet gehe oÖ ich habs nun auch einige Tage danach immer wieder neu versucht aber bislang ohne Erfolg...das Video geht gut 3 min, ist 503 MB groß und Full-HD ! Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2013)

Thinnumor schrieb:


> ...das Video geht gut 3 min, ist 503 MB groß und Full-HD ! Danke schonmal für Antworten



hi
was den upload angeht
hast du das problem vielleicht schon gelöst

unabhängig davon erscheint mir die datei mit 503 mb unnötig groß
wenn du handbrake (high profile) benutzt, stell mal bei der qualität die avg bitrate auf z.b. 10000 kbps ein (andere einstellungen - interlace usw. kannst du unabhängig davon auch noch durchprobieren)

das sollte für eine vernünftig gute qualität reichen - die datei dürfte aber deutlich kleiner ausfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thinnumor (16. Juni 2013)

@jojo2 sorry aber was meinst du mit 'handbrake' ?? :s und dennoch ganz gleich ob das Video nun so groß bleibt oder nicht verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Upload morgens einwandfrei innerhalb weniger Minuten geklappt hat und nachmittags bei ja eben dem gleichen Video, ohne dass ich irgendetwas verändert habe plötzlich solche Probleme auftraten oÖ


----------



## jojo2 (17. Juni 2013)

Thinnumor schrieb:


> was meinst du mit 'handbrake' ?? :s



dies hier
http://handbrake.fr/ 

ich jedenfalls krieg damit bessere resultate als mit meinem schneidprogramm hin 
drauf gestoßen wurde ich über die hilfe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=videos#faq_video_settings


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Gibt es zur Zeit Probleme mit dem Konvertieren? Ich hab ein Video einmal mit Magix erstellt....hängt seit 2 Stunden in der Konvertierung. Dasselbe Video nochmal durch Handbrake genudelt....hängt ebenfalls seit über ner Stunde im Konvert.


----------



## Marcus (5. Februar 2014)

Geht gleich weiter - es staut sich etwas


----------



## peterbiker123 (10. Februar 2014)

ok


----------



## shr3d (3. März 2014)

Ich habe mein Video jetzt hochgeladen. Jetzt wird es konvertiert und konvertiert und konvertiert, schon seit 4,5 Stunden. Das seltsame ist, dass ich sofort, also vor 4,5 Stunden eine Meldung (auch eine Mail) erhalten habe, dass das Video erfolgreich konvertiert wurde und ich es ansehen könne. Wenn ich aber auf den Link klicke, sehe ich ein Standbild mit der gelb hinterlegten Meldung: Das Video wird noch konvertiert. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (3. März 2014)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/34197
Link dazu wäre nicht schlecht oder was meinst du?


----------



## shr3d (3. März 2014)

ja das stimmt .Aber ich hab nicht gemerkt, dass das alle sehen können. Wie sieht es denn aus deiner Sicht aus? Auch so oder sehe nur ich das? Wie man auf meinem Profil sieht hab ich schon zweimal versucht es hochzuladen. Das erste mal vor fast 16 Stunden...


----------



## 4mate (3. März 2014)

Gleich wie bei dir:

 
Da kommt halt ab und zu vor, wie man hier lesen kann. Geduld.

Wenn heute Abend die Admins sich nach ihrer Tätigkeit zum Zwecke
des Broterwerbs um daheim die hungrigen Mäuler zu stopfen, sich
dem IBC Board zuwenden können, wird der Knoten in der Leitung 
sehr bald entfernt werden. Bestimmt.


----------



## shr3d (3. März 2014)

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke dir !


----------



## Marcus (3. März 2014)

Wir recherchieren gerade warum das bei deinem Video nicht klappt.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

bitte lade dein Video nicht im WMV-Format hoch. Das macht immer wieder Probleme - so auch hier.

Am besten exportierst du als h.264 in einem MPEG4-Container (.mp4, .m4v).

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## shr3d (3. März 2014)

Ok lädt erneut hoch (in mp4)


----------



## shr3d (3. März 2014)

und hat funktioniert:
 <- Schleichwerbung 
Tausend Dank rik!


----------



## shr3d (7. März 2014)

Noch eine Frage:
Bei manchen Videos hab ich gesehen, dass sie eine Bildergalerie als Vorschaubild vom Video haben (wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt, sieht man mehrere Bilder. Wie bekommt man das hin? Sorry das ich den Thread hier zuspamme, aber ich bin halt relativ neu hier .


----------



## x-o (11. März 2014)

Ich möchte bei meinem Video ein anderes Titelbild wählen, aber immer wenn ich das bestätigen möchte kommt die Meldung:

*Zugriff verweigert*
Du kannst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, weil du nicht die entsprechende Berechtigung besitzt.

Versteh ich nicht. Dürfen nur Administratoren die Titelbilder ändern?

Edit:
Habs jetzt anders gemacht und aus der Liste das gewünschte Titelbild erst per Download auf den Rechner gezogen und dann wieder als neues Titelbild hochgeladen. Das ist zwar etwas umständlicher, funktionierte aber ohne Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2014)

@rik 
jetzt frag ich doch mal nach:

am ende der videos im ibc.tv werden anhand von thumbnails
videos mit ähnlichen titeln wie das gerade gesehene verlinkt.
die links funktionieren aber seit einiger zeit nicht...

und dann nochmal meine frage/ bitte:
die vom user erstellten taglisten bei den videos haben keinerlei echte funktion
man kann zumindest das entsprechende video nicht über die suchfunktion
anhand der stichwörter in der tagliste finden,
ließe sich das vielleicht auch mal ändern?


----------



## Marcus (14. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @rik
> jetzt frag ich doch mal nach:



Ja, wird beides behoben!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2014)

danke!
und jetzt sage ich auch mal

schöne grüße
jojo


----------



## jojo2 (11. September 2014)

@rik
guten tag
ich wollte das vorschaubild eines videos ändern (mit IE und Firefox),
bekomme aber im verlauf der letzten stunde nur diese fehlermeldung
Die Erzeugung neuer Vorschaubilder ist momentan nicht möglich. Bitte warte noch eine Weile, bevor du die Erstellung erneut starten kannst.
ist das ein grundlegendes technisches problem, oder sollte ich einfach ein bißchen warten?
herzlichen dank im voraus
vom jojo



und dann kommt mir noch eine frage in den sinn, die mich immer wieder beschäftigt:
ich würde gerne ein video von mir im forum verlinken,
aber so, dass es nicht gleich eingebettet wird, sondern der link eben zum video
im videobereich führt - z.b. wg. der kommentarfunktion dort...
wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2014)

So, mit dem Kurzlink: http://mtbn.ws/vt9y


----------



## jojo2 (11. September 2014)

also 4mate wir beide stehen ja nicht unbedingt aufeinander
und ich versteh auf die schnelle auch nicht
wie ich solch einen kurzlink einrichte, aber

danke!
das war nett


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> also 4mate wir beide stehen ja nicht unbedingt aufeinander


  Sorry, ich weiß von nichts und kann mir auch nicht alle ~250.000 Accounts merken 
Wie dem auch sei, es ist vollkommen egal 

Kurzlink, auf 2 Arten,  so gehts:





Pfeile sind auf Kurzlinks


----------



## Marcus (11. September 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> @rik
> guten tag
> ich wollte das vorschaubild eines videos ändern (mit IE und Firefox),
> bekomme aber im verlauf der letzten stunde nur diese fehlermeldung
> ...



Hallo,

um welches Video handelt es sich denn?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## jojo2 (11. September 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um welches Video handelt es sich denn?
> 
> ...




ebenfalls viele grüße
genau dies video hier



4mate schrieb:


> http://mtbn.ws/vt9y


danke für den weiterführenden hinweis 4mate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2014)

@Vorschaubild: Da ich mit dem hochladen des Titel- od Vorschaubildes meines letzten Vids bereits 2012 Probleme hatte - und jetzt diese Funktion laut vorangegehenden Beiträgen immer wieder auftauchen - habe ich das jetzt wieder mal probiert. Bei meinem alten Vid geht das noch immer nicht. Jetzt hab ich aber den gleichen Film wieder hochgeladen - und plötzlich funktioniert es 

Also irgendein Bug... reagiert hat seit Herbst 2012 keiner (@rik) auf meinen Beitrag. Schade.. denn das Schneiden war doch aufwändig.. und hier in den Einbettungen wirken die Vids imho perfekt mit einem Vorschaubild. Also wenn ich jetzt das alte Vid ohne Titelbild lösche, dann sind die ganzen Einbettungen in den Beiträgen weg.. und ich verliere die Kommentare und Likes dazu bzw die User dann auch die Verbindung zu meinem Videoportal 

Naja.. die Zeiten sind vorbei. Seit 2 Jahren nyx mehr gefilmt und geschnitten... weniger Zeit & Lust zum Fahren und Filmen..außerdem Magix & Pinnacle-Testversionen abgelaufen.. das war´s dann wohl 

MEIN LETZTES VID MIT VORSCHAUBILD:


UND DAS GLEICHE OHNE VORSCHAUBILD:


Ohne Zweifel wirkt die Einbettung mit Vorschaubild besser


----------



## Xah88 (2. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit im wmv-Format (windows movie maker) upzuloaden ? Meine Uploads bleiben stets unkonvertiert bzw erscheinen nach dem Upload nicht 

h ttp://videos.mtb-news.de/39218


----------



## Marcus (2. Dezember 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit im wmv-Format (windows movie maker) upzuloaden ? Meine Uploads bleiben stets unkonvertiert bzw erscheinen nach dem Upload nicht
> 
> h ttp://videos.mtb-news.de/39218



Leider können wir keinen Support für das WMV-Format anbieten, da die im Hintergrund arbeitende Software das nicht vollständig unterstützt. Ob sich die Situation bessern wird kann ich aktuell nicht einschätzen.

Ich denke am einfachsten ist es, wenn du die WMV-Dateien vor dem Upload in ein MPEG4-Format konvertierst (.mp4, .m4v).

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Xah88 (2. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Ich denke am einfachsten ist es, wenn du die WMV-Dateien vor dem Upload in ein MPEG4-Format konvertierst (.mp4, .m4v).



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das habe ich auch schon probiert, aber bei VLC führt es zu Fehlern und Tonverlust und bei Freeware leidet die Qualität.

Hast du einen Tipp, wie man unter Wahrung der Qualität gut konvertieren kann ? Mir fällt wirklich keine Alternative mehr ein 

(u.U. gerne ich auch jemanden/dir die wmv-Datei via Google Drive/Dropbox zukommen lassen)

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2014)

Lass mir das video bitte per Dropbox zukommen. Link per pn


----------



## Radde (9. März 2015)

Morgen, ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem dropbox-upload. Wird der Speicherplatz dann meinem Account abgezogen? Habe alle Videos aus dem Mtbnews-app ordner gelöscht, der verfügbare Speicherplatz der online auf der dropbox-website angezeigt wird, wird aber nicht mehr.

Da bei mir gerade diese 25gb-spacerace aktion abgelaufen ist, ist das n kleines Problemchen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (9. März 2015)

Dropbox speichert glaube ich Versionen der Dateien, um eine Rückgängig-Funktion für gelöschte Dateien anzubieten. Mit dem Mülltonnen-Symbol auf der Dropbox-Website kannst du dir gelöschte Dateien anzeigen lassen und sie dann irgendwie endgültig löschen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Optimizer (17. März 2015)

Ich habe zur Zeit Probleme beim Upload. Nachdem das Video hochgeladen wurde, springt der Browser (hab jetzt IE, Firefox sowie Chrome ausprobiert) einfach wieder in die Ursprungsmaske zurück, in der ich das hochzuladende Video auswählen kann...
Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## rigger (1. September 2015)

Warum laden die Filme im Videobereich eigentlich so langsam, hab sonst nirgends probleme, nur bei MTB News. Egal ob aufm Laptop, PC oder Handy...


----------



## EggheadSpecial (2. September 2015)

ist bei mir auch so, nur im Vollbildmodus gehts ohne Probleme...


----------



## rigger (2. September 2015)

Ist bei mir egal, ist halt total nervig erstmal 3-4min warten zu müssen bis das vid geladen ist....


----------



## MM.Productions (4. September 2015)

Jap selbes Problem habe ich auch, Youtube usw sind die Videos in FullHD fix geladen nur hier will es nicht so recht.


----------



## Radde (8. September 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, ob der Fehler bekannt ist, oder schon behoben, aber hab vor kurzem wieder so ein 0x0 video gesehen, bei dem die SD version nicht vorhanden ist aber die HD version geht. 

Das liegt glaub daran, dass die Leute nachdem das Video auf der Startseite erscheint den Titel ändern bevor die HD version konvertiert ist und somit eine der beiden Auflösungen im Äther verschwindet. vielleicht hilfts dabei das zu vermeiden. 

grüße


----------



## Marcus (8. September 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Warum laden die Filme im Videobereich eigentlich so langsam, hab sonst nirgends probleme, nur bei MTB News.





EggheadSpecial schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so,





rigger schrieb:


> ist halt total nervig erstmal 3-4min warten zu müssen bis das vid geladen ist....





MM.Productions schrieb:


> Jap selbes Problem habe ich auch,



Sollte seit gestern Vormittag besser sein.


----------



## Marcus (8. September 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> Das liegt glaub daran, dass die Leute nachdem das Video auf der Startseite erscheint den Titel ändern bevor die HD version konvertiert ist und somit eine der beiden Auflösungen im Äther verschwindet.



Wir schauen mal nach, wobei die Änderung von Titel usw. sich nicht darauf auswirken dürften.


----------



## EggheadSpecial (8. September 2015)

Danke, man wird es später testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. September 2015)

rik schrieb:


> Sollte seit gestern Vormittag besser sein.



bei mir funktionierts
in den letzten wochen hatte ich mir hier fast kein video mehr angeguckt,
weil das langsame laden so nervte

schön, dass es wieder vernünftiger läuft


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2015)

hallo @rik 
weißt du, was ich noch doof finde?

jemandem hat mal ein kommentar von mir zu einem video gefallen
und jemandem anderen hat mal mein Kommentar zu einem bild  gefallen
euer großer computer hat mir daraufhin geschrieben, dass jemandem der kommentar gefällt und der andere auch.
kannst du mal euern großen computer fragen, wem der eine und wem der andere kommentar gefallen hat?
das wär nett

vielen dank
dein jojo


----------



## Promontorium (19. September 2015)

In dem Zusammenhang wäre es auch nicht schlecht, zu sehen, *wer* einen Stern zu einem VIDEO geklickt hat. Wird bei mir zumindest nur für die Fotos angezeigt!


----------



## malben (23. September 2015)

@rik ich bekomm meinen Dropbox Account nicht mit MTB-News verbunden (Video Upload). Hab den entsprechenden Ordner bereits von Hand angelegt, kann ich aber nicht freigeben. Dazu kommt dass der automatische Autorisierungsvorgang nicht durchgeführt.
Kannst du mir da iwie weiterhelfen?


----------



## Marcus (23. September 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da iwie weiterhelfen?



Ich hoffe doch - ich werde mir das mal anschauen und melde mich dann wieder!


----------



## Marcus (24. September 2015)

@malben Kannst du es noch mal versuchen?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## malben (24. September 2015)

@rik weiter als bis zu dieser Seite komm ich nicht...


----------



## Marcus (24. September 2015)

@malben Sehr ungewöhnlich. Ich schaue morgen noch mal nach! Sorry für Umstände.


----------



## Radde (21. Dezember 2015)

Wie sieht's denn mit der Audiokodierung bei den Videos aus, da gibts wohl Probleme. Das bekannteste ist wohl:


klingt nach 10kbit/s komprimierung. Bei den aktuellen sind manche Videos ok, andere haben das selbe Problem.

Würd gern was hochladen, aber keine Lust auf Audioprobleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (16. März 2016)

G'Morgen miteinander!

Geht es nur mir so oder ist das streaming seit einer Woche wieder unfassbar schlecht? Ich kann hier gar keine Videos mehr schauen.  Jedes andere Video Portal funktioniert aber einwandfrei, sollte also nicht an meiner unmittlbaren Leitung liegen. Allenfalls halt noch am routing von DE nach CH, dann müssten aber auch alle anderen Swisscom Kunden betroffen sein...

Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## jojo2 (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo @rik
vielen Dank, falls du grad das Video wieder ans Laufen gebracht hast
Das ging ja wirklich schnell - Danke!

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Ich glaub, Momentan kann man Kommentare zu den Videos nicht mehr ändern...

und:

Wer Sternchen für das Video gegeben hat, wird derzeit nicht in den Benachrichtigungen angezeigt


----------



## Marcus (4. Januar 2017)

@jojo2 Danke für den Hinweis, Kommentare lassen sich jetzt wieder ändern!

Die Liste der Sternchengeber/-innen wurde bisher noch nie angezeigt. Könnten wir aber mal machen


----------



## jojo2 (4. Januar 2017)

rik schrieb:


> @jojo2 Danke für den Hinweis, Kommentare lassen sich jetzt wieder ändern!
> 
> Liste der Sternchengeber/-innen



Danke!
und Liste (für alle sichtbar - wie bei den Fotos) wäre natürlich toll, aber mit den letzten Updates im Videobereich hat man 
unter Benachrichtigungen ja zumindest als Videohochlader immer mitgeteilt bekommen, wer das Sternchen angeklickt hatte,
das fehlt momentan...


----------



## Marcus (4. Januar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> zumindest als Videohochlader immer mitgeteilt bekommen, wer das Sternchen angeklickt hatte,
> das fehlt momentan...



Ah, ok. Ich schaue mal nach.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (4. Januar 2017)

@jojo2 Benachrichtigungen sollten jetzt auch wieder ankommen!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Januar 2017)

Kommen wieder an!
Danke!
(Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo son zwinkernden Smiley: 
den hätte ich jetzt ausgewählt)


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2017)

@rik 

Habe ein anderes Problem. Nutze Firefox. Wenn ich auf einen Benutzernamen klicke bekomme ich lediglich ein weißes Bild und auch hier im Textfeld ist die obere Auswahlleiste verschwunden  Liegt das an meinem PC?


----------



## Dylan (1. Februar 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Liegt das an meinem PC?


Ist bei mir auch so und scheint an Firefox zu liegen, bzw. daran, dass Firefox die Verbindung für unsicher hält(?)




http://mzl.la/1ZNx7IP

[Rechte Maustaste > Link in neuem Tab öffnen] - geht manchmal, aber nicht immer.


----------



## Max_Freerider (1. Februar 2017)

Die Verbindung wird nicht für unsicher gehalten. Sie ist unsicher.
Dies wurde beim letzten FF Update so eingeführt. Alle sollen darüber informiert werden, welche Seiten verschlüsselt sind und welche nicht.


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2017)

Hallo @rik 
im Videobereich gibt es wohl wieder keine Benachrichtigungen bei neuen Kommentaren
und wenn ich das richtig sehe, auch dann nicht, wenn z.B. der user @jojo2 
gesondert aufgerufen wird...

Herzliche Grüße
vom user @jojo2


----------



## jojo2 (18. März 2017)

Funktioniert wieder - danke!


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen @rik
Die Benachrichtigungsfunktion im Videobereich scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Schönen Tag noch
jojo


----------



## Marcus (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo, 

Danke für den Hinweis. Das sollte jetzt wieder gehen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2017)

@rik 
Warum werden die Kurzlinks aus dem Videobereich nicht mehr automatisch zu einem Player umgewandelt?
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Marcus (30. Mai 2017)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Warum werden die Kurzlinks aus dem Videobereich nicht mehr automatisch zu einem Player umgewandelt?



Ich schau's mir gleich mal an!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (30. Mai 2017)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @rik
> Warum werden die Kurzlinks aus dem Videobereich nicht mehr automatisch zu einem Player umgewandelt?
> Gruß Jens!



Geht jetzt wieder!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Geht jetzt wieder!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik


Klasse


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo @rik
im Videobereich gibt es wohl wieder keine Benachrichtigungen bei neuen Kommentaren

Herzliche Grüße
jojo


----------



## jojo2 (25. Juli 2017)

Zufall
oder Rik...
Es funktioniert wieder
Vielen Dank


----------



## jojo2 (12. August 2017)

Vielen Dank @Martina H. für den tollen Orden
aber @rik
es funktioniert leider seit einigen Tagen wieder nicht
könntest du noch mal...

Schönen Sonntach


----------



## jojo2 (14. August 2017)

Es funktioniert!
Super
Danke

Ich lad dich mal zum Kaffeetrinken ein,
wenn de mal in der Gegend bist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. August 2017)

Kann es sein, dass Probleme mit dem Dropbox-Upload gibt?

Edit: Funktioniert wohl wieder.


----------



## jojo2 (30. August 2017)

Guten Morgen @rik
Dieses Video wird das noch konvertiert, oder gibts ein Problem mit der Datei?
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Marcus (30. August 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Dieses Video
> wird das noch konvertiert, oder gibts ein Problem mit der Datei?



Kannst du es noch mal hochladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (30. August 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Dieses Video
> wird das noch konvertiert, oder gibts ein Problem mit der Datei?



Kannst du es noch mal hochladen?


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2017)

Vielen Dank,  dass du dich drum kümmerst.
Ich hatte das Video gestern bereits in verringerter Auflösung noch einmal 
hochgeladen.
Das lief dann auch vor der gestrigen Störung im Videobereich.
Heute läuft es allerdings nicht mehr...
Ich probier es nachher noch einmal.
Danke erstmal


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2017)

Es läuft...


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo @rik 
Ich probiers jetzt hier nochmal
(hatte an anderer Stelle auch schon mal angefragt)
in den letzten Tagen konnte ich zwischendurch 
keine Kommentare unter Videos schreiben
Im Moment auch wieder nicht - verschiedene PCs / Browser / Antivirenprogramme...

Schöne Grüße
jojo


----------



## Marcus (3. Oktober 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Im Moment auch wieder nicht - verschiedene PCs / Browser / Antivirenprogramme...



Wie genau äußert sich das? Siehst du eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Oktober 2017)

Habs grad noch einmal probiert:
Erst kann ich den Text im Eingabefenster einfügen
und nach Klick auf Kommentar absenden
verschwindet das Eingabefenster und ich muss die Seite neu laden,
damit es wieder auftaucht.

Zunächst wird der zusätzliche Kommentar auch mitgezählt (in dem Fall Nr. 4)
nach dem Neuladen werden wieder 3 Kommentare gezählt und angezeigt

Hast du gar nie Feiertag?
(Darauf brauchst du jetzt nicht antworten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (4. Oktober 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Habs grad noch einmal probiert:
> Erst kann ich den Text im Eingabefenster einfügen
> und nach Klick auf Kommentar absenden
> verschwindet das Eingabefenster und ich muss die Seite neu laden,
> ...



Hi!

Ich versuche das mal nachzustellen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## jojo2 (4. Oktober 2017)

Super
Es funktioniert wieder 
und ich konnte dem User Sagem antworten und 
nun kennt er auch die liebliche Musiktruppe America
Danke für die prompte Bearbeitung


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo @rik 

ich kann grad wieder keinen Kommentar im Videobereich schreiben
liegts an mir??


----------



## Marcus (6. Oktober 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich kann grad wieder keinen Kommentar im Videobereich schreiben
> liegts an mir??



Eventuell. Kannst du mir mal den exakten Kommentartext schicken, gerne per E-Mail an [email protected]

Danke!


----------



## jojo2 (16. Oktober 2017)

Oh Mann!
Dieser Videobereich...
Den möchte ich nicht verwalten müssen...

Hallo lieber @rik 
momentan gibts wieder keine Benachrichtigungen
(Ich weiß gar nich, wer mein letztes  Wackelvideo geliked hat...)

Herzliche Grüße
jojo


----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2017)

Guten Morgen bester @rik 

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage / Bitte...
Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, im Videobereich einzelne Videos mit einem Passwort versehen zu lassen?



(Ich hab einige Videos, die wirklich für andere Leute eher eine Zumutung,
für mich aber tatsächlich eine gewisse Bedeutung haben,
so dass ich später gerne mal darauf zurückgreifen möchte...

Liegen diese Videos im Netz, kann ich die auch Jahre später ansehen,
liegen die aber auf meinen Festplatten, die ich alle 2-3 Jahre austausche,
verlier ich die über kurz oder lang...)

Schöne Grüße
Schönes Wochenende
jojo


----------



## everywhere.local (3. November 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen bester @rik
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage / Bitte...
> Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, im Videobereich einzelne Videos mit einem Passwort versehen zu lassen?
> ...



Bei Youtube kannst du auch Videos "nicht öffentlich" machen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das im IBC hier vorgesehen ist. Als Archiv sicher eh nicht 
Aber man weiss ja nie 

@rik ich habe auch eine Bitte:
Kann man über 60fps Support reden?  Das macht die Videos sehr viel besser.
4K wäre bestimmt auch toll. 60fps sind mir persönlich aber deutlich wichitger.


----------



## Marcus (3. November 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Kann man über 60fps Support reden?  Das macht die Videos sehr viel besser.
> 4K wäre bestimmt auch toll. 60fps sind mir persönlich aber deutlich wichitger.



Ja, kann man ;-) Steht auf der Liste!


----------



## Marcus (3. November 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, im Videobereich einzelne Videos mit einem Passwort versehen zu lassen?



Hallo,

das ist momentan (noch) nicht vorgesehen


----------



## everywhere.local (3. November 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Ja, kann man ;-) Steht auf der Liste!


dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. November 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Bei Youtube kannst du auch Videos "nicht öffentlich" machen.


geht auch bei Vimeo bis 500 MB - aber das nutze ich da für die Videos ohne Radfahren


----------



## Marcus (16. November 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Kann man über 60fps Support reden?



60 fps-Support ist jetzt eingebaut! (außerdem 48 fps, 50 fps, 59,94 fps)

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## everywhere.local (16. November 2017)

rik schrieb:


> 60 fps-Support ist jetzt eingebaut! (außerdem 48 fps, 50 fps, *59,94 fps*)
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik


Vielen Dank rik


----------



## rigger (21. November 2017)

Bei mir werden die Videos immer erst in SD angezeigt obwohl HD angeklickt ist, ist bei chrome oder firefox gleich. Mich nervt es das bei jedem Video umstellen zu müssen. Kann man das vielleicht ändern?

Gruß Nils


----------



## Marcus (21. November 2017)

rigger schrieb:


> Kann man das vielleicht ändern?



Ja, wir kümmern uns!


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Mai 2018)

@rik 
Kannst du mal bitte bei mir im Videobereich nachschauen. Habe das Problem, dass seit einiger Zeit die Videos nicht richtig geladen werden und alte Videos als Upload angezeigt werden


----------



## Whince (7. September 2018)

kann es sein das der upload zz nicht richtig funktioniert?
mein video ist total verpixelt.
nimmt auch nur videos an die nicht grösser sind als 100mb!


----------



## Guemnast (2. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag @Marcus 
hast du gesehen, dass das mit den Vorschaubildern im Videobereich bei den neuen Videos grad nicht richtig funktioniert?
Schöne Grüße
G


----------



## Guemnast (2. Juni 2020)

Oh sorry
blackouttuesday
...aber ich glaub schon seit gestern, oder?
Dann wäre MTB-News Vorreiter
Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (19. August 2022)

Guten Morgen @Marcus
werden derzeit die im Videobereich hochgeladenen Videos nicht konvertiert?


----------



## DerandereJan (19. August 2022)

Schließe mich der Frage an. Hab auch Probleme..


----------



## jojo2 (20. August 2022)

@Marcus
....funktioniert wohl wieder 😅

Der Rechner glüht bestimmt bereits beim Abarbeiten der Pipeline😁
Danke schön


----------



## DerandereJan (20. August 2022)

Mein Video war heute nach 12h konvertieren auch plötzlich da...


----------



## Coal_Master (20. August 2022)

Habe nun 5 gleiche Videos eingestellt 😱😱😱


----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2022)

Sorry @Marcus 
ich schon wieder... 
Weil es mir merkwürdig vorkam, dass keine neuen Videos zu sehen sind, 
hab ich grad mal ein Video im Videobereich hochgeladen...
Und...
aus einem irgendeinem Grund gesehen, dass dort einige Videos aufs Konvertieren warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (16. September 2022)

is schon die ganze zeit so... mein aktuelles hat 4 tage gebraucht...kam pünktlich Montag morgen....

Fühlt sich son bisschen wie das Fade-Out des Videoforums an...


----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2022)

Na ja, 
das waren die Videos aus der letzten Woche, aber es fehlen die der laufenden Woche...


----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2022)

... dann bestimmt evtl.  wieder die KI das Video der Woche - ohne, dass das jemand sehen konnte😁


----------



## DerandereJan (16. September 2022)

Das geht schon seit Wochen so... is bestimmt wieder ein Bug... der halt ned so auffällt, weil mittlerweile keine 10 Videos/Woche mehr hochgeladen werden...


----------



## Marcus (17. September 2022)

Geht gleich wieder, sorry …


----------

